

On the Hunt for Hackers, but Not the Spotlight - carlchenet
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2014/11/09/on-the-hunt-for-hackers-but-not-the-spotlight/

======
softdev12
I find the most interesting thing about these articles, what they don't
actually say. Most of this article was a black box that just said "we can't
talk about the methods."

But the last sentence would make a much more interesting expose. Why does he
"have serious personal safety issues"? What are these issues? Etc. etc. That's
an article I'd like to read about.

------
marktangotango
A peice in the New York Times is not by any means avoiding the spotlight. Is
anyone familiar with bis work or care to comment on his "cloak and dagger"
methods?

~~~
spindritf
To be fair, he declined to comment. Although, the piece does feel a little
like advertising.

